# Any fans of Abbott and Costello?



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't usually get that into them, never did.  But once in awhile, they slayed me.  I am watching a movie of theirs right now called A & C in Alaska.  I have been trying to keep from being too loud laughing because of my neighbors but I tell you, it is hilarious.  If you know the movie, the part about Lou hooking up the dogs to the sled, and, the part where they get separated from the dogs and some Natives find them frozen are the parts that I lost it on, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2014)

I actually like them quite a bit, at least in small doses, but I've never seen that specific movie. Sounds like a good one, at least judging from the volume of your laughter.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 13, 2014)

_Must have a look at that movie Denise it sounds good, i have always enjoyed them, do you like Norman Wisdom his antics used to crack me up_  :lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2014)

I used to like watching them when I was younger, but I haven't seen them for years now, not familiar with that movie.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Must have a look at that movie Denise it sounds good, i have always enjoyed them, do you like Norman Wisdom his antics used to crack me up_  :lofl:



I don't think I know him but I will look into his stuff for sure!  Yes, I thought there was just one or two parts that were funny but there were many as I kept watching, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I used to like watching them when I was younger, but I haven't seen them for years now, not familiar with that movie.



I know I have to be in the right mood for them, also, the "road to" movies with Bob Hope.  The one called Road to Singapore I think is the one where Bob and Bing end up in "monkey" space suits and get fed bananas.  I laughed so hard on that one.  I don't know but the more stupid the antics the more I laugh.  Funny but I never laughed at 3 stooges that I recall.  Lots of folks love them


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I know I have to be in the right mood for them, also, the "road to" movies with Bob Hope.  The one called Road to Singapore I think is the one where Bob and Bing end up in "monkey" space suits and get fed bananas.  I laughed so hard on that one.  I don't know but the more stupid the antics the more I laugh.  Funny but I never laughed at 3 stooges that I recall.  Lots of folks love them



I think it's a different kind of humor - much more physical with the Stooges - they're basically one long slap-stick joke. With A&C they at least tried to run some patter in there.

Laurel and Hardy, on the other hand, I'm not sure how to classify - they're certainly not as physical as the Stooges, yet they have some good lines between them and their movies have more of a "plot" than the others.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 14, 2014)

_Here's a couple of short clips of Norman Wisdom Denise he reminds me of Some Mothers do have 'em _

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y46Vr_1HfIE


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2014)

Grew up watching Abbott and Costello, Our Gang, Ma and Pa Kettle and Lauel and Hardy. All the road movies were a lot of fun too. Me and my buddies always took bottles back for the deposit so we could do the Saturday matinee thing. Colonia theater was 16 cents and Smalleys theater was 14 cents. Usually had money left for 10'cent popcorn and candy. If we had enough money left, we would stop at Pringles Cigar Store for a double dip ice cream cone, 20 cents.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I don't usually get that into them, never did.  But once in awhile, they slayed me.  I am watching a movie of theirs right now called A & C in Alaska.  I have been trying to keep from being too loud laughing because of my neighbors but I tell you, it is hilarious.  If you know the movie, the part about Lou hooking up the dogs to the sled, and, the part where they get separated from the dogs and some Natives find them frozen are the parts that I lost it on, LOL!!



Not my favorite comedy duo. I liked them more as a child. This one I recall and liked:


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Grew up watching Abbott and Costello, Our Gang, Ma and Pa Kettle and Lauel and Hardy. All the road movies were a lot of fun too. Me and my buddies always took bottles back for the deposit so we could do the Saturday matinee thing. Colonia theater was 16 cents and Smalleys theater was 14 cents. Usually had money left for 10'cent popcorn and candy. If we had enough money left, we would stop at Pringles Cigar Store for a double dip ice cream cone, 20 cents.



Some nice memories for you there, Pappy.

Loved those road pics as a kid! And they still stand up actually.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gael said:


> Not my favorite comedy duo. I liked them more as a child. This one I recall and liked:



I think it was more this particular movie I liked, it just got me laughin last night  I don't think the other guy, Costello, was worth a darn, Lou was the star imo.  There was a part where the ice was splitting and the straight guy told him to jump over and instead, you see him start to, then the camera shows him spread-eagle over the divide.  Instead of helping him, the other 5 or 6 use him as a bridge to get back over to the other side.  I know it doesn't makes sense because they wanted him to jump to their side.  Anyway, you'd have to see it, lol.  I can't think of another one of their movies that made me laugh like that come to think of it, lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Here's a couple of short clips of Norman Wisdom Denise he reminds me of Some Mothers do have 'em _
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y46Vr_1HfIE



Oh Jill, lol, I recognized that guy right away, and I laughed almost the whole clip!!  I loved the part where he raises his leg, LOL!  Also, the police chase part was hilarious, loved it and thank you!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Grew up watching Abbott and Costello, Our Gang, Ma and Pa Kettle and Lauel and Hardy. All the road movies were a lot of fun too. Me and my buddies always took bottles back for the deposit so we could do the Saturday matinee thing. Colonia theater was 16 cents and Smalleys theater was 14 cents. Usually had money left for 10'cent popcorn and candy. If we had enough money left, we would stop at Pringles Cigar Store for a double dip ice cream cone, 20 cents.



Oh man, yes, I know my mom told me stories similar, also, she was an usher as a teen, in a theatre in either Victoria where she was born, or in Portland Oregon, can't remember which now


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I think it's a different kind of humor - much more physical with the Stooges - they're basically one long slap-stick joke. With A&C they at least tried to run some patter in there.
> 
> Laurel and Hardy, on the other hand, I'm not sure how to classify - they're certainly not as physical as the Stooges, yet they have some good lines between them and their movies have more of a "plot" than the others.



Well it was definitely a cleaner type of humor although every once in awhile those guys would get a little something to slip through, but on the whole, it was just what I call the real deal


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I think it was more this particular movie I liked, it just got me laughin last night  I don't think the other guy, Costello, was worth a darn, Lou was the star imo.  There was a part where the ice was splitting and the straight guy told him to jump over and instead, you see him start to, then the camera shows him spread-eagle over the divide.  Instead of helping him, the other 5 or 6 use him as a bridge to get back over to the other side.  I know it doesn't makes sense because they wanted him to jump to their side.  Anyway, you'd have to see it, lol.  I can't think of another one of their movies that made me laugh like that come to think of it, lol



Ahh, but don't underestimate the straight man. Without them the setup doesn't work.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gael said:


> Ahh, but don't underestimate the straight man. Without them the setup doesn't work.



Yes, I know you are right Jill  They are necessary. I do think someone else would have been better with Lou, but they did ok.  I heard the 3 Stooges died in poverty, I mean, they somehow didn't get the money from their movies later on.  I can't remember what that is called, when the actors always get proceeds or whatever from their films, which they should.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2014)

Like the Smothers Brothers. Dick was the straight man and Tom, could have them mixed up, was the funny guy. "Mom always liked you best" was one of their phases. I use to look forward to their show.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

As a teenager, my older sister knew the Smothers.  Said they were hilarious to be around.  As for Abbott and Costello, they are enjoyable but Laurel and Hardy were so much better.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Like the Smothers Brothers. Dick was the straight man and Tom, could have them mixed up, was the funny guy. "Mom always liked you best" was one of their phases. I use to look forward to their show.


Now those two were top-notch, I loved them both, and yes, another example of a real team that needed both of them Here's one you might like, I LOVED it, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

That Guy said:


> As a teenager, my older sister knew the Smothers.  Said they were hilarious to be around.  As for Abbott and Costello, they are enjoyable but Laurel and Hardy were so much better.



I know I saw some Laurel and Hardy, but would have to watch a couple again  That's pretty neat your sis got to meet Tommy and Dickie  I don't doubt they were fun in real life


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2014)

Good stuff, Denice. They were one of the best.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Good stuff, Denice. They were one of the best.



Heehee, love your signature Pappy, just noticed that


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, I know you are right Jill  They are necessary. I do think someone else would have been better with Lou, but they did ok.  I heard the 3 Stooges died in poverty, I mean, they somehow didn't get the money from their movies later on.  I can't remember what that is called, when the actors always get proceeds or whatever from their films, which they should.



"Royalties", you mean?

As it happened they were too afraid to go up against Roy Cohn, the owner  of Columbia and a man with many Mob connections, so they settled for  re-negotiating their contracts every year, most of the time for raises  of a few dollars.

The 3 Stooges were a complicated case. They set up the Comedy III corporation in 1958 to protect their "brand" but Columbia still owned all the rights to their TV shows and movies.  The boys' families began to squabble over how to divvy up the money and it all started falling apart.

While the brothers all passed at fairly young ages, I'm not sure that I would say they were destitute - they were more than comfortable, although certainly not as wealthy as they should have been.

Earl Benjamin, the stepson of "Curly" Joe DeRita, and his brother Robert stepped in in 1999-2000, made peace among the heirs and began battling to secure the rights to all the merchandising of the 3 Stooges - coffee mugs, fake driver's licenses, posters, etc.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

That Guy said:


> As a teenager, my older sister knew the Smothers.  Said they were hilarious to be around.  As for Abbott and Costello, they are enjoyable but Laurel and Hardy were so much better.



I agree about Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

OK, have to speak up about one of my favorite comedy duos; mainly because I loved Jerry Lewis, a great clown.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> "Royalties", you mean?
> 
> As it happened they were too afraid to go up against Roy Cohn, the owner  of Columbia and a man with many Mob connections, so they settled for  re-negotiating their contracts every year, most of the time for raises  of a few dollars.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this info Phil, how interesting.  Yes, I know sometimes the "story" gets construed.  I had a boss in Alabama that actually had collected thing to do with the 3 Stooges, he was a true fan


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

He'd probably enjoy The Stoogeum in Ambler, PA (about a half-hour north of Philadelphia) - it's a 10,000-SF building with over 100,000 pieces of Stooges memorabilia.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> He'd probably enjoy The Stoogeum in Ambler, PA (about a half-hour north of Philadelphia) - it's a 10,000-SF building with over 100,000 pieces of Stooges memorabilia. View attachment 5955



That's amazing, were they from PA? Oh you found smilies of them, LOL! Excellent!!  They were quite a team weren't they


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gael said:


> OK, have to speak up about one of my favorite comedy duos; mainly because I loved Jerry Lewis, a great clown.



Oh metoo Gae! Two of his movies I are my faves, Cinderfella, and The Nutty Professor.  I never watched the remake of NP because I just love the original too much


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> That's amazing, were they from PA? Oh you found smilies of them, LOL! Excellent!!  They were quite a team weren't they



No, they were good little Jewish boys from Brooklyn. 

It's just that this one guy was such a super-fan of theirs that one day he just decided to start showing off his collection. His website design leaves a bit to be desired but you can tell he's a die-hard Stooge!

The Stoogeum


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll have to see the whole movie, that looks pretty good Gael


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> No, they were good little Jewish boys from Brooklyn.
> 
> It's just that this one guy was such a super-fan of theirs that one day he just decided to start showing off his collection. His website design leaves a bit to be desired but you can tell he's a die-hard Stooge!
> 
> The Stoogeum



Yes, he managed to get some info up, but I would have liked to seen just a few of the exhibits (photos of) just to get some idea what all he has  Makes sense though that maybe he is counting on "curiosity" getting folks to actually come there


----------

